# Iowa minis could use some help



## Anne (Oct 17, 2010)

My granddaughter who lives near Dyersville Iowa called me today.

She wanted me to know that on the Dyersville area "freecycle" group

there are two miniature horses listed.

1 stallion, black 6yr

1 gelding says "cream colored" 4yr old

ad reads that they need their feet trimmed

and they are not broke to ride.

I was hoping that someone in Iowas may be able to help, I just can't go get them now.

there is a phone number to call

(319) 759-6878

Really wish I could get them, this is all of the info I have

and hope it's ok to post it here. If not I guess it will be deleted.

Anne


----------

